# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Another WONDERFUL time at Villa Arcadia April2012

## Jim-Donna

I am missing Treasure Beach and Jamaica SO MUCH. I LOVE it there. Jim and I had a great time in April. We had not gone at that time of year. I enjoyed the heat, it seemed much hotter that in Febuary. I was in the pool first thing every day. LOVE having that pool at the villa. Tedron is such a big boy now, going to school in his uniform. Miss Millie was as SWEET as ever, and a GREAT cook. Jim and I rented scooters this year and enjoyed the experience. Here are some pictures. ENJOY
Now that is a block of ice!

Pumpkin soup and tuna sandwitches

Netting over bed

So Sad sea turtle

----------


## TizzyATX

Yay!!!! I'm stoked for your report

Assuming this is Donna? lol, please tell me we aren't done yet  :Wink:

----------


## Jim-Donna

Our first sunset 

Tedron ready for school

Hanging with my girls at the "SouthPole" grocery store

Jim Lane really enjoys this place because of the name "Lane man corner"

----------


## Jim-Donna

yes Miss Tizzy its me ~~ lol

----------


## TizzyATX

wooohooo great pics Donna and what a handsome little man!! So lovely, you know I will be following along with ya!!

----------


## Jim-Donna

What a view~~

MANGO'S

Welcome to Treasure Beach

A stop at Jakes for Dougies Pina colattas

Setting by the sea

----------


## Jim-Donna

TY Tizzy, babies are waking up, kids off the bus in ten min, got to get afternoon snacks! More soon.

----------


## TizzyATX

Well I can surely understand _that_ haha  :Wink:   Can't wait to clock out and go see my babes! Youngest just had his first day of k'garden. *Sniff *tear LOL

 So I know you LOVE TB!!  I went to visit Booger and Sandie this past weekend and we were talking about wanting to spend some time there next time. So glad to you captured its beauty and are sharing it with us.

----------


## Becky Rosenow

Thanks for sharing.....I can't wait for more.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

we are interested in doing a few nights at TB as well

----------


## TizzyATX

In April Flip?

----------


## Rumghoul

Great Pics Donna - Yes, Tedron is getting big.  We are disappointed - Villa Arcadia is rented for the whole month of February next year so we are looking for another option.  Our second choice (Villa Du Soliel) has also been rented for the month of February.  There are plenty of other options out there though  but I will miss Miss Mille, Camar, Teddy and Tedron - we will stop by to say hello though.

----------


## TizzyATX

Testing....testing....Is this mic on?

Donna did we lose you? lol

----------


## jeannieb

Great pictures! Love seeing Great Bay!

----------


## Jim-Donna

> Testing....testing....Is this mic on?
> 
> Donna did we lose you? lol


So Sorry Tizzy.....................Got a new family of three... new born, 2 and 3 years.... so I have been SO BUSY...
SOON COME~~ LOL

----------


## Summer

:Smile:  :Smile: 

loving this report. More more

----------

